
Update: Teacher in Ghana with no computer draws Microsoft Word on the blackboard - wilsonfiifi
https://www.myjoyonline.com/news/2018/March-13th/-niit-ghana-donates-computers-ict-textbooks-to-betenase-jhs.php
======
wilsonfiifi
Follow up on the original story posted on HN [0]

    
    
      [0] https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16494491

